# New to OCing, system specs



## stutobin (Sep 23, 2008)

New to overclocking, any ideas on what i can do to increase performance with what i have at the moment as money isnt available to splash out. ienjoy gaming and would like some tips and advice on what is needed to get me started. Im going to post as the thread asks the questions and answer best i can, apologies for alot for info but maybe a good thing to solve alot of quesions i have to answer :laugh:As required in overclockers starter thread, here is system summary.

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX  4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name DESKTOP (Family Computer)
User Name Main User

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2600 MHz (13 x 200)
Motherboard Name ASRock
Motherboard Chipset VIA P4M890
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type AMI (01/19/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT (256 MB)
Monitor ViewSonic VA2216w-4 [NoDB] (QPD074406740)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
SCSI/RAID Controller VIA SATA RAID Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST380011A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109RD (DVD+R9:6x, DVD-R9:6x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 76308 MB (37482 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.0.3)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Ideazon Zboard MM USB Human Interface Device
USB Device Ideazon Zboard USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

RAM info:
General Information:

DIMM0 (RAS 1, RAS 0) :	512 (Double Bank) 
DIMM1 (RAS 3, RAS 2) :	512 (Single Bank) 

Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM1):

Manufacturer :	A-Data Technology 
Part Number :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz) - [DDR-400] 
Size :	512 MB (2 rows, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module SLi Ready (EPP) :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	8 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 2.5v 
Prefetch Buffer :	2-bit 
Manufacture :	2000 
Supported Frequencies :	166 MHz, 200 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	2.5 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	4 clocks @166 MHz, 4 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	4 clocks @166 MHz, 4 clocks @200 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	7 clocks @166 MHz, 8 clocks @200 MHz 

Information SPD EEPROM : 
Manufacturer :	Micron Technology 
Part Number :	8VDDT6464AG-40BDB 
Serial Number :	1E262E99 
Type :	DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz) - [DDR-400] 
Size :	512 MB (1 rows, 4 banks) 
Module Buffered :	No 
Module Registered :	No 
Module SLi Ready (EPP) :	No 
Width :	64-bit 
Error Correction Capability :	No 
Max. Burst Length :	8 
Refresh :	Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh 
Voltage :	SSTL 2.5v 
Prefetch Buffer :	2-bit 
Manufacture :	Week 36 of 2004 
Supported Frequencies :	133 MHz, 166 MHz, 200 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	2 clocks @133 MHz, 2.5 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	6 clocks @133 MHz, 7 clocks @166 MHz, 8 clocks @200 MHz 

Memory Controller Information: 
Memory Controller :	DIMM, SDRAM 
Number of connectors :	2 
Supported Speed :	70ns, 60ns 
Supported Voltages :	3.3v 
Error Detection Method :	64-bit ECC 
Error Correction Capability :	None 
Current/Supported Interleave :	1-way/1-way 

As for my PSU which is http://www.octigen.com/products/prod...=38&A=3&B=4&C= and its rubbish, but i have provided link for one that i will have delivered in 3-4 days replacing my current PSU http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/power_management/ocz_600w_stealthxstream_power_supply

I have a standard factory heat sink and cooler for a Celeron D 2.6GHz but replaced CPU with P4 2.6GHz. I have one case fan which is placed on the back of tower and is 80mm and air seems to be going out of the back so its exhaust. as for temps i couldn't run http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ as it said something about intel core. Should i run the temp test and go by the results of my current supply which is really underpowered for my video card at the moment or should I wait for my new PSU? Anyway just a couple of temps i did notice using the current PSU playing games, the CPU goes up something like 5-6C and same on video card which I got those results from PC Wizard 08 and SPeedfan but if you want more temps then just ask.

I use my computer mainly for gaming but money is not available at the moment and wanted to look into OC'ing as im always wanting to know more about all aspects of computers and understanding them so willing to learn so yes im a starter at this OC'ing :smile: anyways all help is very appreciated on what i can do until later in the year as im intending on upgrading Motherbaord, CPU and video card. :wave:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

So what are the idle and peak temperatures for your CPU and graphics card?

The link for your current PSU doesn't work, but generally if it's any less than 450W and doesn't output 18A on the +12V rail I would wait for the new one. The 600W OCZ is overkill for your system, a good quality 500W is sufficient.

You should look more at overclocking your graphics card than the other components as the 7300GT is quite slow for newer games. RivaTuner: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

There are many guides on how to do so, just do a quick Google. You'll need something to test for artifacts too, I would use 3DMark03 for a system like yours.


----------



## stutobin (Sep 23, 2008)

Underclocker said:


> The 600W OCZ is overkill for your system, a good quality 500W is sufficient.


will this do any harm or not? this OCZ was recommended for 7600GT card in other part of forum at least but later found mine was a 7300GT after i was told it was a 7300GT :upset: probably getting 7600GT as there so cheap until i do bigger upgrade later this year.

my PSU is 500W and only gives 17A on +12v rail and only running 11v on +12v rail. ihave the octigen 500w PSU http://www.octigen.com/products/productdetail.asp?Id=38&A=3&B=4&C=

dont know if new PSU would alter theres results?
as for idle temps, PC Wizard 08 - CPU 45C and GPU 50-52C
and Speedfan says - Core (is this CPU?) 51C and GPU 51C

in reply to the graphics card OC, should I wait for PSU before doing anything?


----------



## stutobin (Sep 23, 2008)

stutobin said:


> later found mine was a 7300GT after i was told it was a 7300GT :upset:


ment to be 'after i was told its was a 7600GT'. couldnt edit post for some reason :4-dontkno


----------



## stutobin (Sep 23, 2008)

i have taking onboard OC my 7300GT after reading and actually watching some videos that i could link with forums on various sites and articles to get some research, i have one question. ive seen people getting speeds from 7300GT DDR3 not far off 7600GT speeds on core and memory clock. im noticing from bench tests that when i increase by 10 each time sometimes my score goes down but then i tweak again by another 10 my results keep on improving but odd occasion i down down in score.

for example:

511Mhz - score of 8685
520Mhz - score of 8568
531Mhz - score of 9062

im still going on with tesing but showing what im getting. ok im gathering if my score goes down from here on would i set my Core Clock to around 531 (will fine tune around that figure). if this is the case then what do i do with the Memory Clock settings? as from research you run the benchmark until it crashes on core clock and put back on stable setting and then move onto memory clock. its hard for me to put in words what i mean but if 531Mhz was my best score how do i determine best memory clock, do i just run it till it crashes, run it and see best scores or do i have to run both until crash and then use stable settings for each?


----------



## stutobin (Sep 23, 2008)

after some thought, what im trying to say is for example if i wanted to OC for example 530MHz on Core Clock how would i get the Memory Clock to match those settings? do have to do some calculations?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

stutobin said:


> Underclocker said:
> 
> 
> > The 600W OCZ is overkill for your system, a good quality 500W is sufficient.
> ...


You might run into problems since your PSU rates less than 18A on the +12V rail, which is a recommended spec for AGP cards.



stutobin said:


> probably getting 7600GT as there so cheap until i do bigger upgrade later this year.


Most 7600GTs on the market at the moment use DDR2 memory, which makes them essentially overclocked 7600GSs. Your 7300GT isn't far off from those. Try to find a GDDR3 7600GT as they are much much faster. I spent ages looking for mine, which was the last one the shop stocked.

GeForce 7 series comparison.



stutobin said:


> my PSU is 500W and only gives 17A on +12v rail and only running 11v on +12v rail. ihave the octigen 500w PSU http://www.octigen.com/products/productdetail.asp?Id=38&A=3&B=4&C=
> 
> dont know if new PSU would alter theres results?


17A isn't quit good enough for an AGP system; you might run into instability if overclocking. Your new power supply will be able to handle the most extreme OCing on your system without breaking a sweat.



stutobin said:


> as for idle temps, PC Wizard 08 - CPU 45C and GPU 50-52C
> and Speedfan says - Core (is this CPU?) 51C and GPU 51C


The CPU idle temperature is a bit on the high side. Download ORTHOS from my sig and check the temperature while it's under peak load. If it's below around 60C then it's fine, otherwise you should reapply the thermal paste.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm



stutobin said:


> in reply to the graphics card OC, should I wait for PSU before doing anything?


I suggest you wait for the new PSU. In event of your current one failing it may take other hardware with it.



stutobin said:


> couldnt edit post for some reason :4-dontkno


This forum doesn't allow you to edit if 15 minutes have passed after you make a post.



stutobin said:


> ive seen people getting speeds from 7300GT DDR3 not far off 7600GT speeds on core and memory clock.


I doubt it, stock 7300GTs run 350/400MHz core/memory while stock GDDR3 7600GTs run 560/700MHz. If you do manage to get yours that high it's pretty damned impressive.



stutobin said:


> im noticing from bench tests that when i increase by 10 each time sometimes my score goes down but then i tweak again by another 10 my results keep on improving but odd occasion i down down in score.


It might have something to do with voltage fluctuations in your power supply.



stutobin said:


> ok im gathering if my score goes down from here on would i set my Core Clock to around 531 (will fine tune around that figure). if this is the case then what do i do with the Memory Clock settings?


I would just go all-out until I get graphic artifacts in benchmarks and games, the same with the memory.



stutobin said:


> as from research you run the benchmark until it crashes on core clock and put back on stable setting and then move onto memory clock.


Usually you get artifacts before it crashes, and that's when you know you've hit the limit.



stutobin said:


> its hard for me to put in words what i mean but if 531Mhz was my best score how do i determine best memory clock, do i just run it till it crashes, run it and see best scores or do i have to run both until crash and then use stable settings for each?


OC core until artifacts appear, then wind it down in 1 or 2 MHz increments until they disappear. Note down that figure, set the core back to stock and start on just the memory with the same methodology as before. When you get the optimum memory clock speed set both it and core to the best values, and check if there are any more problems. If none, then you're done. Otherwise you'll have to slowly wind each setting down until no more artifacts occur. No other easier way unfortunately.


----------

